# The whole family



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is my family and the only ones missing are my Glock 26 and 30. My son took those today. Man this was a lot of work for me but always wanted to do this. It also helped to do inventory. I also bought a cheap safe for the front closet to hold my less expensive rifles. I think if you have firearms all should be done to prevent them from getting stolen. Anyone can open this rifle case but I had an alarm system and video installed in my home. My background is physical security so I tend to go over board. Most corps. budget large amounts to have this work done. I feel good about my safe. It's not top of the line but good luck moving it out. If you can move this safe out of my house without anyone in the area noticing you deserver the guns. This is not an open invitation.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good all the way around there Mr Spacedoggy. You got a very nice collection of guns there.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Baldy getting a compliment from you means a lot to me. Your one of the nicest persons that I know online. Your always positive.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

SWEET! Real nice collection of firearms spacedoggy. This is why no country will ever invade us. I love America.:smt1099


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice, spacedoggy! Great collection.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Can I have one of those.... you won't even know it'sgone


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn - a lot of stuff!


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

:smt038HOLY CRAP man that is a cool collection if it was mine i would have added a AK-47 and AK-74 :smt180


----------

